

Dear Mozilla, - fredoliveira
http://helloform.com/blog/2010/05/dear-mozilla/

======
ZeroGravitas
I also remember Pheonix. Where do people get the idea that it was fast and
lightweight? All they did at first was stop showing the rest of the Mozilla
suite, it was all still there in the code and the download.

People forget the userbase was mostly weirdos with strange ideas about an open
internet in those days. I'm fairly certain anyone who was focused on speed
would have been using IE or Opera. Having said that Firefox has been shrinking
and speeding up ever since as success gave them the time to focus on those
issues after fixing the basics like getting your bank website and other top100
websites to actually work.

They should have some early versions available to download and use just to
shock the people who say stuff like this back to reality.

~~~
robin_reala
They do! <http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/phoenix/releases/>

------
ergo98
Firstly, every single screenshot that users have sent me over the past couple
of months has been adorned with a persona. _You_ don't like it, but a lot of
end users -- where Firefox needs to make inroads do.

As far as speed, well that's just more bullshit. Firefox has never been faster
or lighter than it is now. The 3.7 beta includes plug-in isolation which is
one of the critical missing features right now. Good on them.

Firefox will do better focusing on end consumers (a better bookmark manager,
improvements to the awesome bar, and sadly support for h.264 because it isn't
going away), because nerds with nerd rage will always look for some reason to
pimp up their own imagined importance by telling you why they lost you.

And BTW - I spend half my day in Chrome, half in Firefox. Many of the recent
changes to FF have been great.

